
Formal Verification: The Gap Between Perfect Code and Reality (2017) - charlysl
https://web.archive.org/web/20180305223604/https://raywang.tech/2017/12/20/Formal-Verification:-The-Gap-between-Perfect-Code-and-Reality/
======
dang
Whoops, this looks like a dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15999066](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15999066).

